# satellite signal problems with Dish Network



## T-bone (Oct 30, 2002)

I have been a Dish Network customer for 3 years. I have a 301 system with a receiver in my living room and 2 slave receivers in the bed rooms. I subscribe to both east and west distant locals as well as the superstation packages. I have had a problem for the last 8 to 10 days.FOX WEST,ABC WEST,NBC WEST,CBS WEST,all SUPERSTATIONS,SPEED CHANNEL,and FX have either no signal or the signal goes in and out so bad you cant watch them. All other channels including FOX EAST, ABC EAST, NBC EAST,and CBS EAST have a perfect signal and no problems what so ever.This is happening to all 3 receivers,not just one. I checked all connections,no problems. I installed a new multi-switch. I still have this problem. DISH NETWORK has been no help at all. I am considering going back to cable,but don't want to. Can anyone help me out !


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Check the signal strength from the TPs for each channel with which you are having problems. If they are lower than the rest, try tweaking your dish, and look for partial obstructions in the signal path such as tree branches and leaves blowing in the wind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Are your LNBFs three years old or have you upgraded them? Look for a problem before your switch seeing it is affecting all three receivers. You said you replaced your switch what is it a SW-64 or a SW-44?


----------

